
Tesla is recharging emission-free electric cars with a diesel generator - prostoalex
http://wattsupwiththat.com/2015/05/28/friday-funny-tesla-is-apparently-recharging-emissions-free-electric-cars-with-a-diesel-generator/
======
dm2
Couldn't it be a natural-gas generator, did anyone get a model number?

[http://www.doosanportablepower.com/en/products/generators](http://www.doosanportablepower.com/en/products/generators)

It might not be an official station, since it's purpose was to test the
battery swapping, so the cost of connecting to the main grid might have been
too expensive.

~~~
jeffwass
Read this related article, one of the most interesting I've read about Tesla
I've seen. It talks specifically about this swap facility. Basically this one
charging centre allows Tesla to claim hundreds of millions of dollars of
electric vehicle government-funded rebates due to a condition of the rebates.
If this centre is in fact powered by diesel, that's a whole new level of
irony.

[http://dailykanban.com/2015/05/analysis-understanding-
teslas...](http://dailykanban.com/2015/05/analysis-understanding-teslas-
potemkin-swap-station/)

It mentions how Tesla is able to maximise it's electric car rebates by making
at least one centre that can offer a fast swap capability, even though
practically all (or all but one) of their customers do not and can not charge
cars this way. Having a fast recharge was a key requirement to qualify for the
rebates.

~~~
dm2
I think a lot of people are being misled by someone with ulterior motives.

There are other charging stalls at that Tesla station. It has demand higher
than expected and as a result they needed to put a temporary generator to
reduce wait times.

They might be using this as a test opportunity for seeing how feasible a
generator is for charging a Tesla.

The "government funded" part is referring to state legislation, not federal.

The swap system is not open to all Tesla customers, it's invitation only to a
few because they are still working out the details. Hopefully California put
in it's grant program requirements that it will only give rebates for cars
that are eligible, if not, then can you blame Tesla for taking the grant
money? Is there even any proof that they are taking grant money or is everyone
pulling the "hundreds of millions of dollars in rebates" out of thin-air?

I saw a YouTube video of someone making a big deal that Tesla didn't do any
battery swaps on the Saturday before Memorial Day.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umUjmg4oaMc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umUjmg4oaMc)

Last, newer diesel generators and ultra-low-sulfur diesel fuel make this
method of power very attractive. It might even be better than coal-powered
plants that transfer over the grid due to losses and conversions.

